# hutta



## pizzi

_A volte, quando dalla bottega del Puller giungeva un qualche allarme, _(egli)_ saliva alla *hutta* dei Pûne dove si era fatto una bella cuccia_ _tra il fieno_. 

  Mario Rigoni Stern, _Storia di Tönle
_
Questa frase segue immediatamente quella citata nel thread _dilla_. Ho cercato invano il significato di _hutta_ (e ho chiesto lumi al poliglotta francisgranada ), anche se mi pare che si tratti nuovamente di un fienile o di qualcosa di simile. Lo scrittore riporta il termine senza virgolette o corsivi, come fosse un sostantivo italiano, in uso nelle zone di confine nord occidentale. Il verbo salire fa pensare ad una costruzione sulle pendici, in alto rispetto al paese.

Chi sa qualcosa di più preciso?

Grazie da piz


----------



## a malta

Buona sera Pizzi,
ho trovato questo, non ho approfondito, ma penso ti possa esser utile.
 a m

http://www.giornalealtopiano.it/listaNews.aspx?pagina=35


----------



## pizzi

Grazie, a malta ! Inizialmente avevo pensato a un essiccatoio per castagne .


----------



## Montesacro

A me _hutta_ fa venire in mente la parola tedesca _hutte_, che significa "capanna, rifugio" (ha la stessa etimologia dell'inglese _hut_).

Avanzo l'ipotesi che _hutta_ possa essere un termine dialettale di Asiago. Fino a non molto tempo fa, ad Asiago e negli altri paesi dell'Altipiano si parlava ancora un arcaico dialetto tedesco (il "cimbro"). Nel corso del ventesimo secolo tale dialetto si è praticamente estinto; unici relitti alcune parole sparse, tra le quali evidentemente _hutta._
Mario Rigoni Stern non sapeva parlare il cimbro (te lo posso assicurare, mi ricordo di avere letto una sua intervista nella quale discuteva dell'argomento), ma i suoi nonni certamente sì (forse anche i suoi genitori).


----------



## francisgranada

Secondo me "hutta" non significa fienile, perché in tal caso sarebbe inutile dire "_si era fatto una bella cuccia_ _tra il fieno" ..._ 

Invece, ho trovato la parola "huta" nel dizionario della Real Accademia Spagnola. (Qui non posso citare la definizione spagnola, ma si tratta d'una sorta di baracca/capanna dove si nascondono i cacciatori che utilizzano cani per la caccia ... )


----------



## Blackman

Se poi consideriamo che _hut_ significa _capanno_ in inglese, direi che ci siamo...


----------



## francisgranada

Blackman said:


> Se poi consideriamo che _hut_ significa _capanno_ in inglese, direi che ci siamo...


Sì (vedi anche il post #4 di Montesacro). Tutto sommato, mi pare che si tratti d'una parola d'origine tedesca (o germanica, in genere) che attraverso il francese è arrivata sia nello spagnolo che nell'italiano. (Quello che mi sembra un po' strano, è l'ortografia italiana con la "h" iniziale ...)


----------



## Blackman

Oops, è vero...chiedo scusa a Montesacro. La _h_ non è poi così strana, è presente in vari dialetti, specialmente nel nord Italia.


francisgranada said:


> Sì (vedi anche il post #4 di Montesacro). Tutto sommato, mi pare che si tratti d'una parola d'origine tedesca (o germanica, in genere) che attraverso il francese è arrivata sia nello spagnolo che nell'italiano. (Quello che mi sembra un po' strano, è l'ortografia italiana con la "h" iniziale ...)


----------



## Necsus

Dalla stessa fonte con cavallo di Troia in cui si parlava della _dilla_:
A. edifici funzionali rustici: erano spesso edifici isolati, perché ubicati in prossimità dei luoghi ove venivano svolte le attività agro-silvo-pastorali cui erano di supporto, e cioè nei boschi e nei pascoli. Famose sono le *capanne *(*hütte*) utilizzate dal carbonaio (kolar) e dal boscaiolo (berchanar) nonchè gli edifici più articolati quali malghe e/o casare dove venivano riparato il bestiame e prodotto il formaggio (che, fino a prima del 1750-1800 doveva essere in prevalenza di tipo caprino e pecorino, vista la netta prevalenza delle greggi sulle mandrie); essi erano usati stagionalmente.

E ancora:
È ipotizzabile quindi che le prime costruzioni fossero delle *Hutte*, *capanne *di legno con tetti fatti di scandole , stroube ( ramaglia, foglie, stikan-basan ( zolle di festuca) dai quali non entrava neanche una goccia d’acqua. Capanne nelle quali coabitavano persone e animali. Il fuoco era ubicato al centro del locale e il fumo usciva dalla porta. In un documento del 1407 si parla di abitazioni di legno, di legno e muro con tetti di paglia.

L'H non si discute, però a quanto pare esiste anche la grafia con una sola T:
Il Ristorante la *Huta *, che nella lingua cimbra significa *baracca *da lavoro ; fu aperto come osteria nel 1890 diventando punto di ritrovo dei boscaioli della foresta.


----------



## Montesacro

francisgranada said:


> Sì (vedi anche il post #4 di Montesacro). Tutto sommato, mi pare che si tratti d'una parola d'origine tedesca (o germanica, in genere) che attraverso il francese è arrivata sia nello spagnolo che nell'italiano. (Quello che mi sembra un po' strano, è l'ortografia italiana con la "h" iniziale ...)



_Hutta_ non è una parola italiana, e il francese  e lo spagnolo  non c'entrano assolutamente niente.
Stiamo ragionando su un termine cimbro, come scrive anche Necsus nel #9. Stiamo parlando di dialetti tedeschi...


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Montesacro.

Non mi è parso che Francis chiamasse in causa il francese o lo spagnolo per trovare l'origine della parola in questione, ma per informare sulla diffusione della medesima. Anzi, ha detto che gli pare che si tratti d'una parola d'origine tedesca (o germanica, in genere). Che poi la medesima parola sia passata nel francese non può meravigliare (è il contrario che sarebbe inimmaginabile), tanto è vero che un qualsiasi dizionario monolingue francese ci darà *hutte*, cabane, chaumière.

Cari saluti.

GS


----------



## Montesacro

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Ciao, Montesacro.
> 
> Non mi è parso che Francis chiamasse in causa il francese o lo spagnolo per trovare l'origine della parola in questione, ma per informare sulla diffusione della medesima. Anzi, ha detto che gli pare che si tratti d'una parola d'origine tedesca (o germanica, in genere). Che poi la medesima parola sia passata nel francese non può meravigliare (è il contrario che sarebbe inimmaginabile), tanto è vero che un qualsiasi dizionario monolingue francese ci darà *hutte*, cabane, chaumière.
> 
> 
> Cari saluti.
> 
> GS



Ciao Giorgio,
mettiamo lo spagnolo da parte.
Francis ha scritto che _hutte_ è passata dal tedesco al francese, e da quest'ultimo all'italiano.
E' sull'ultimo anello della catena di passaggi che obietto: _hutte_ all'italiano non ci è arrivata proprio.
La _hutte_ che troviamo nelle pagine di Rigoni Stern è, lo ripeto, semplicemente una parola del vecchio dialetto di Asiago (e là, come ho già detto, si parla(va) un dialetto germanico).


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ho capito.

GS


----------



## francisgranada

1. Secondo il DRAE, la parola spagnola _huta _viene dal francese _hutte_
2. Secondo l'Online Etymology Dictionary, la parola inglese _hut _proviene dal francese _hutte, _che è d'origine tedesca (dall' alto tedesco medio _hütte_) 

Pare quindi, che sia il francese dal quale si è questa parola diffusa anche in altre lingue europee. Questo, ovviamente, non significa che, nel caso dell'uso nell'italiano, non si tratti d'una parola del dialetto germanico di Asiago. Anzi, la "h" iniziale lo sembra confermare, perché se si trattasse d'una parola già pienamente "italianizzata" allora probabilmente si scriverebbe senza la "h". Però ... se la parola in questione non è "arrivata" all'italiano e se stiamo parlando di dialetti tedeschi, allora perché si usano (anche) le forme _hutta _e_ huta _invece di _hütte/hutte _(che sarebbe la forma corretta tedesca/germanica, se ho capito bene)?


----------



## Montesacro

francisgranada said:


> Però ... se la parola in questione non è "arrivata" all'italiano, allora perché si usano (anche) le forme _hutta _e_ huta _invece di _hutte/hütte _(che sarebbe la forma corretta tedesca/germanica, se ho capito bene)?



Francis, 
nelle Alpi ci sono diverse piccole comunità linguistiche tedesche, dall'Altopiano di Asiago a qualche paesino della Carnia, da piccoli borghi dei monti Lessini alle valli del monte Rosa in Piemonte e Val d'Aosta (la val di Gressoney, ma non tutta). Poi c'è l'Alto Adige naturalmente, ma è un'altra cosa.
I parlanti odierni di queste piccole comunità, discendenti dei gruppi che si stanziarono in Italia secoli fa, parlano il loro dialetto arcaico e isolato (tutte le comunità tedescofone che ho citato sono circondate da secoli da parlanti romanzi), e non certo il tedesco standard!

_Hutta, huta, hutte.._. non so, bisognerebbe studiare il cimbro


----------



## francisgranada

Montesacro said:


> ...  _Hutta, huta, hutte.._. non so, bisognerebbe studiare il cimbro


Vero ... Solo per curiosità: ho trovato nel dizionario cimbro hütt col significato di _baita._


----------



## elitaliano

Montesacro said:


> Francis,
> nelle Alpi ci sono diverse piccole comunità linguistiche tedesche, dall'Altopiano di Asiago a qualche paesino della Carnia, da piccoli borghi dei monti Lessini alle valli del monte Rosa in Piemonte e Val d'Aosta (la val di Gressoney, ma non tutta). Poi c'è l'Alto Adige naturalmente, ma è un'altra cosa.
> I parlanti odierni di queste piccole comunità, discendenti dei gruppi che si stanziarono in Italia secoli fa, parlano il loro dialetto arcaico e isolato (tutte le comunità tedescofone che ho citato sono circondate da secoli da parlanti romanzi), e non certo il tedesco standard!
> 
> _Hutta, huta, hutte.._. non so, bisognerebbe studiare il cimbro




Sperando di non venir cassato dai moderatori, visto che il tema è più culturale che linguistico, segnalo che in provincia di Trento si trova sia una piccola comunità cimbra (giustamente a ridosso del confine con la vicina provincia di Vicenza), sia un'altra, anch'essa germanofona ma diversa dalla prima, parlante la lingua "mochena" (info su wikipedia).


----------

